# Quick question....?!?!?!?!?!



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I picked up a 6 gallon eclispse tank and not too sure if the filter is working. I have never owned one before...I tried google'ing vids on the filter and what it should look like when plugged in with water...The pump is making noise however, I don't think enuff water is being bought up to rotate the bio-wheel. Any suggestions or links to sites which shows/illustrates what it should look like working properly would be greatly appreciated....Thanx in advance for the help....


----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

I have a 3 gallon eclipse and when the water is not high enough, the filter makes this noise like it's trying to suck up water. If there's way too little water, then the filter makes this terrible screeching noise. I would suggest either checking to see if the intake tube is clear or adding more water if possible. I don't have any links to how it should look/sound like so I hope my experience helps.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

The tank is full as full can be....but I will check out the intake tube to make sure it is clear of any debris....has a very fine strainer(metal) around it so I don't see how things can get in....TY for the reply....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Maybe this youtube vid can help 

YouTube - # 25 Cleaning an eclipse filter, looking at tanks - Carls Aquarium


----------

